
Question for Contractors: How are you paid? - JOnAgain
I&#x27;m working as an independent consultant&#x2F;contractor. I&#x27;ve worked with a few clients. They always have their own system in place (e.g. Zenefits). I&#x27;m starting to work for some smaller clients (startup size) who have never paid a contractor before.<p>What service do you recommend I point them to?
Or do you just give them bank account information and ask for a transfer?<p>PS. My clients and I are in the US.
======
the_cat_kittles
direct deposit seems to work fine for me

~~~
JOnAgain
You just give them your bank info?

~~~
the_cat_kittles
yep

